
Trump to sign EO suspending work visas through 2020 (H1B, H2B, H4, L1, J1) - jianshen
https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/503914-trump-to-sign-executive-order-suspending-certain-work-visas-through
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585596)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557)

The second thread is still active, so we've moved comments hence thither.

~~~
covidworrier
"hence thither" way to use two of my favorite words correctly!

